# 2a 4c VHI plans renewal 1st September 2013



## eddie10 (5 Aug 2013)

Looking for advice on an upcoming renewal and very impressed with Snowyb's contribution thus far.

My family's health cover is up for renewal in the middle of next month and as always i am trying to ensure i get the best price and get the insurance that we need and can afford.

Our current policy is
Adult VHI company plan €830 (last year - gone up this year to €930)one plus choice 
Adult Basic Glo Health - €540
4 Kids - VHI - one plus choice (€336) 1/2 price for kids and 4th kid free.
Overall we were paying approx €145 a month. 

These plan cover all that we need. My wife is on the company plan, but this could be changed to included only public hospitals if the price increase is too great. The half price kids is the deal breaker. We basically need to go on a package that includes half price kids!!. I see a lot of offers on HIA's website coming up, but they are a bit confusing and i don't know if the adult has to go on the same package as the kids ie(one plan 250 etc). 

I'm looking to pay the same as last year (approx €1700 - 1800 a year).

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michaelm (6 Aug 2013)

An adult doesn't have to go on the same policy as the kids, just the same provider.  VHI are to offer four different policies at half price for kids from 22nd August  . . [broken link removed]


----------



## David_Dublin (6 Aug 2013)

I just rang VHI. I cant escape the belief that if I trade down my cover, I or a family member will be struck down and it'll come back to haunt me. The half price kids is certainly a saving. I also found that me moving to the higher excess on the One Plan can save quite a bit.

I love their small print. You get a contribution of 300 euro towards your consultant for going private with maternity, but it's subject to a 250 excess. The system that has developed is effectively a pool of extremely minutely defined products designed by actuaries and statisticians, designed to try to find & financially gain from tiny areas of difference between plans and/or providers. 

I dont like this type of thing, it's like dealing with financial advisors who give you just enough information to choose one thing, the thing want you to choose, but not enough to choose another thing that might be a more prudent choice.

That said, I dont know how else it could/should be done.


----------



## eddie10 (6 Aug 2013)

I aggree regarding the 'what if something happens' scenario. Its the reason why most hold onto existing policy's i would think. I don't have an issue using the public hospitals(with private health cover) and would hope they would provide enough cover for any potential health issues in the next few years or so. I'm not looking for daya to day GP etc cover.That would allow myself and my wife to go onto one of the public VHI options (eg one plan starter). The kids could go one of the 1/2 price options which would give them the cover to use a private hospital if required. So much options to choose from though, it does get complex.


----------



## snowyb (6 Aug 2013)

Hi eddie10,

What are your children's ages? 

Snowyb


----------



## eddie10 (6 Aug 2013)

Hi Snowyb. They are 11, 8, 3 and 2.


----------



## snowyb (6 Aug 2013)

Hi eddie10,

First things first,  the best children's plan with VHI at reduced rate, from August 22 2013, is Parents and Kids Excess plan.

Parents and Kids Excess plan;  price per child 131 x 3 = 393pa (4th child free) - good hospital cover public,private and hi-tech hospital cover.
(75 euro private hospital excess, no excess applies to any public hospital). Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private included - these 2 hi-tech hospitals
offer a range of children's surgery fully covered for children over 3 yrs.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?102/


Adult Options;  One adult has to choose a VHI plan from the following suggestions, to qualify for the above children's plan.
The second adult can choose any plan.

The following 4 suggestions are basic plans covering just public hospital cover with all 4 providers;

1.  Laya Essential Secure;   price per adult  495(507)pa  price in brackets includes 3% charge if paying by instalments, public hospital cover only.
2.  VHI One Plan Starter;  price per adult;  536pa - public hospital cover only.
3.  Glohealth;  Basic Plan;  price per adult;  560pa - public hospital cover only.
4.  Aviva;  Health Starter;  price per adult;  613pa - public hospital cover only.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?299&103&296&271/

The following plan with VHI includes public and private hospital cover with a 250 euro private hospital excess;
5. VHI One Plan 250;  price per adult 789pa; - public and private hospital cover(250 private hospital excess).

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?253/


The following plan with Aviva includes public,private and hi-tech hospital cover with a 125 private hospital excess.
6.  Level 2 Health Excess;   price per adult 904pa - public, private and hi-tech hospital cover (125 excess)

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?249/


Hope this makes it easier with your decision making.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## eddie10 (7 Aug 2013)

Thats Excellent . Thanks very much for your help Snowyb. Much appreciated.


----------



## snowyb (7 Aug 2013)

Hi eddie10,

Further bit of information regarding choosing plans coming upto your renewal date next month.  According to the Indo this morning,  3 providers VHI, Laya and Glohealth are supposed to be launching value plans in the next few weeks.

This is in response to Aviva's Focus plans released back in June.  Note; the focus plan offer for kids did not suit your family as the reduction is for kids aged 5 years+.

Now, I'm hearing about these plans being launched since June, still no sign of them -  but it will be interesting to see what they contain.
It may be of interest to yourself,  that's if they appear in time for your renewal.
Note; you also have a further 14 days to change your mind after your renewal date,  so there may be more options to come.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## David_Dublin (7 Aug 2013)

Hi snowby. I read your post above recommending the VHI Parents & Kids for eddie10. I have a 4 year old and 7 year old, renewal is 1st September. 

I'm happy to go with cover for semi or private in public hospital, we may go for maternity cover for my wife.

Am I right in thinking that my wife would be best to go for One Plus with VHI, and I go for one of the cheaper options myself.

One other question, if you dont mind. I have my own company, are there better deals for company schemes? I'd be the only one on the scheme though.

Hope u get a chance to answer the above, if not no worries.


----------



## snowyb (7 Aug 2013)

Hi David Dublin,

Yes, One Plus Plan or One Plan Choice with VHI would be good choices with maternity cover for your wife.  Note, I don't know what plan she is on at the moment, ie if it has similar maternity cover or not to these 2 plans.  If it does there is no waiting time applied, switching like for like cover.  If her current plan has lower maternity cover, there will be a 52 week waiting time applied to the upgraded amount. In other words, her present maternity cover will still apply for 1 year, before she could claim under the new plan.
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?290&200/

Once one adult is with VHI, you can put the kids on Parents & Kids Excess plan @ 131 per child.
The second adult can be with another or same provider if you wish.

The following question re maternity cover is from the Health Insurance Authority, which may explain things a bit clearer.
www.hia.ie/consumer-information/faqs/#What is the difference between public vs private maternity care?

Regarding your query re setting up a corporate scheme, I have no experience of company schemes at all.  Maybe other readers of this post could advise in this area.
I'm sure if you contact the corporate section of each provider directly, they would give you the run down of whats involved.
Another option worth a try is the Health Insurance Authority, they are usually very helpful in providing advice and explanations in simple terms. 

As your renewal date is 1st September 2013,  you have plenty of time to consider your options.  There will be more value plans launched in the next few weeks from 3 providers VHI, Laya and Glohealth, according to Irish Independent this morning. Hopefully it will be before your renewal,  you still have a further 14 days after renewal to change your mind if required.  These new plans may be of interest to you, something to keep in mind.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## David_Dublin (7 Aug 2013)

Thanks so much snowyb. Wife is on the One Plus at the moment, so that looks the way forward.


----------

